# Exception Processing Message c0000013 Parameters 75b6bf7c 4 / Windows XP Media Center



## KoaTech78

*My Computer:*
HP Media Center PC, 830 Pentium D 3.00GHz, 3.00GHz, 1.00GB of RAM
Microsoft Edition, Version 2002
Service Pack 3

Everytime I open Windows *Media Center* (in "Restore Down" display mode) I get the following error window message pop-up:

"Windows - No Disk
Exception Processing Message c0000013 Parameters 75b6bf7c 4 75b6bf7c 75b6bf7c"

Once this message appears, it stays on top of all other windows (hence it's very annoying!) and the only way (I know of) to remove it, is to close Windows Media Center. The only window I am able to move over the top of it is the Windows Media Center "Maximize" display mode.

Since this problem first began, I've done a complete system recovery, and the error (actually 2 errors but I haven't been able to replicate the first of the 2) *started again after I placed--and then removed--a disk in the DVD-ROM while Windows Media Center was open (in "Restore Down" display mode).*

I've searched for a solution to this annoyance, but the error is occurring for others in a different fashion (I.E. at start-up, using I.E., etc.). So I'm specifying help for my instance as it relates to Windows Media Center.

Is there anyone out there with a fix for this error, or someone to tag-team finding a solution for it ourselves


----------



## HCD

Not sure if the link below will help, but hope it helps

http://www.consumingexperience.com/2007/11/windows-no-disk-exception-processing.html


----------



## KoaTech78

Appreciate the tip and positive thinking. Unfortunately, I've already read through this sort of help out there and it doesn't fix the problem. I think the reason why is that this error message pops up for different people around the world for different reasons, but I suspect that each instance can be linked to specific apllications on one's computer. Hence, I'm looking specifically for a fix associated with this message being directly related to Microsoft Media Center. I know of no permanent fix out there for this, as of yet. Again, thanks for the helpful thought!


----------



## HCD

I've no idea - if no-one else comes in with answer, try getting hold of MS direct. Best of luck


----------



## KoaTech78

Will do--Thanks again!


----------



## Benedict Lawrenc

Dear Computarians

I did have this error and it is simply annoying. As adviced by one of my friends, the problem could be due to an external device attached to your computer through USB. It could be an mass storage device or it could be even a printer also. If the device is not installed properly then you get this error message.

I encountered this error message for the first time when I used my memory stick to copy some files. I also have WD passport mass storage device attached to my computer via USB.

The solution which worked for me is


Click on the "safely remove hardware" this icon is found in the right had bottom of you monitor where the time and date are displayed. This is usually hidden, you can see it by clicking on the small arrow to unhide other icons.
Once you click on it, a new window appears and this will give you the list of all the devices attached to your computer. Click one by one and select stop.
Reboot your computer without any device attached to your computer.
This will work. I tried so many different ways but this works.

I had my friend getting this message after installing his Lexmark X8350. He did the same and reinstalled the printer drive using the cd and it solved the problem.

I think when you are using Windows XP and want to add an external device, it is better to use the CD which comes with the device to install.

Hope this will solve the problems of my friends who are feeling annoyed as I was.

Regards

:up:
Benny


----------

